
Ruthless Quotas at Amazon Are Maiming Employees - rbanffy
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/11/amazon-warehouse-reports-show-worker-injuries/602530/
======
raxxorrax
This is why I wouldn't want to work on AWS. It is bad enough that I use the
service to meet customer demands and occasionally buy stuff on Amazon, but a
company should be judged how it is treating its workers. Even if you are
treated better as a developer, you can be pretty certain that you will be
exploited you too.

------
ssully
I can't believe this isn't a bigger story here. The section near the end of
the article about the death of an employee, Phillip Lee Terry, is terrible,
and the cover up of his death is absolutely horrifying.

